# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Economic Development French St. Martin

## Rascal

http://www.thedailyherald.com/index....news&Itemid=54

----------


## andynap

That is very interesting. Access by helicopter or boat.

----------


## JEK

What's today's date?

----------


## phil62

Ya think!!!

----------


## andynap

LOL

----------


## amyb

Got me............

----------


## Eve

I just read this article and looked at the date.  The one umbrella for every rig was a dead giveaway

----------

